#kubuntu-se 2011-02-27
<x_link> Philip5: Tja
<x_link> Philip5: Har du någon aning om varför Firefox 3.6 inte vill starta med 8.04?
<x_link> Jag kör med 3.5 som jag har fått ladda ner, sedan skapat en genväg till "startikonen"/startprogrammet.
<x_link> Men just när jag uppgraderar til 3.6 via Firefox så vill den inte starta sen.
<Philip5> nope
<x_link> Okej
<Philip5> starta från terminal och se om det ger någon ledtråd
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Ska uppdatera det nu och se
<x_link> Nu startas Firefox om, men det kommer inte starta upp.
<x_link> Philip5: Händer ingenting via terminalen heller, hoppar ner ett steg och är kvar så.
<Philip5> då har du nog firefoxprocesser som hängt sig
<Philip5> antingen så dödar du dem eller så startar du om datorn så dödas de automatsikt
<Philip5> ps -e | grep firefox
<Philip5> kör du det så ser du om du har firefoxprocesser som är kvar
<x_link> Dödade nyss det, men provar igen.
<x_link> ps -e | grep firefox
<x_link> Oj
<x_link> sedde@sedde:~$ ps -e | grep firefox
<x_link> sedde@sedde:~$ 
<Philip5> då är det ingen som verkar hängt sig
<Philip5> om den nu heter firefox
<Philip5> ska boota om och pilla lite med mina overclocking settings
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-18
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=45644
<maxjezy> fett med nya blender :)
<maxjezy> 2.66 kommer strax, kör testversionen
<maxjezy> hår i cycles
<Philip5> maxjezy: du är då värsta 3d gurun ;)
<Philip5> går det fort att rendera hår? brukar vara rätt långsamt
<Philip5> maxjezy: men ligger en del efter de kommersiella hår-grejerna: http://www.joealter.com/features.htm
<maxjezy> ja, det beror lite på
<maxjezy> man kan ju animera flödet av detaljrikedom
<maxjezy> beroende på kamera, ljus osv
<maxjezy> en riktig macrobild med 2-5 miljoner unika hårstrån är ganska segrenderad
<maxjezy> en människa på 5 meters avstånd och 18 mm objektiv borde det inte vara så segt att rendera
<maxjezy> men samtidigt beror det också på material på håret
<maxjezy> glas går ju segare för att bli fri från eldflugor
<maxjezy> varför man nu skulle vilja ha glas-hår
<maxjezy> iofs, simulera vatten eventuellt
<maxjezy> ska testa rendera ett par hårstrån individuellt 
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-17
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått något kolli-id på din glugg då så du vet vart den är nu?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne, dom verkar slappa på netonnet
<Philip5> vilka latmaskar! så skulle aldrig kineserna göra
<Philip5> jag skulle ju kunna sätta mig och smeka min 35a nu om jag ville ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<maxjezy> jag kan smeka jag med
<Philip5> maxjezy: du får smeka dina hemmamålade
<maxjezy> Philip5 japps
<Philip5> maxjezy: när ska du skaffa en sådan här videokamera som kan filma när det är nästan mörkt? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ZIdu1adWg
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-18
<Philip5> Flygisoft: några nyheter om din nya glugg?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå nu är den på väg
<Flygisoft> Skulle dock tippa att den är här på torsdag
<Philip5> :(
<Philip5> vilken tid det tar
<Philip5> kommit halvvägs från kina vid det laget
<Philip5> Flygisoft: något särskilt som du tänker försöka använda nya gluggen till eller mest bra att ha?
<Philip5> brukar vara lite ovant i början att fota med fast optik utan zoom när man måste jobba med fötterna för att komponera bilder
<Philip5> själv tycker jag det hjälper att tänka foto och komposition vilket oftast leder till att man blir en bättre fotograf med tiden
<Flygisoft> Ne inget speciellt, ville mer ha något bättre än kit linsen med något större bländaröppning
<Flygisoft> Jo jag kan tänka mig det faktiskt, nu är man ju van att kunna få det mer eller mindre som man vill bara att använda zoomen lite :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Det kan jag också tänka mig, man får ju tänka lite mer
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> vissa gillar det och andra inte
<Flygisoft> Jo det är väl så
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-19
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått något paket idag?
<Flygisoft> Nopp, imorgon lär det komma
<Philip5> spännande
<Flygisoft> Dom slöade ju en hela måndag :P
<Philip5> vilka latmaskar
<Flygisoft> Ja det ska bli kul
<Philip5> kommer du spela in en unboxing video?! :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BH5C6dqAbU
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Philip5> hur du toppar den där ;)
<Flygisoft> Lite sent för det väl?
<Philip5> tror du inte den videon får många träffar??
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Hade den varit lanserad nyss så kanske :P
<Philip5> nyss i din värld
<Philip5> fast jag köpte faktiskt min 35a begagnad så jag har ju aldrig fått göra någon riktigt unboxing
<Philip5> jag fick den i påsen som man får med
<Philip5> objektivpåsar är inget jag brukar använda
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Ne det kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> men du har väl alltid din superzoom i objektivpåsen
<Flygisoft> Är väl en sak kanske om man ska trycka ner den med massa andra skit grejer istället för att ha den i en riktig väska
<Flygisoft> Fick då ingen påse med ens :P
<Philip5> inte?
<Flygisoft> Har inte för mig det iaf
<Flygisoft> Eller jo det kanske det var
<Philip5> du kanske behöver den sedan när du har två gluggar att växla mellan
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> vad står på inköpslistan härnäst då?
<Flygisoft> Ja det blir väl yn-622n-tx när det väl blir något bättre pris skulle jag tro
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Själv då?
<Philip5> jo det blir en sådan trigger när löningen kommer
<Philip5> är sugen på en analog nikon också som jag kan använda mina nuvarande gluggar på
<Philip5> kanske en nikon fm2n eller fm3a
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Flygisoft> Mycket man vill ha, man skulle vinna massa pengar så man får gå lös lite :P
<Philip5> vore nått
<Flygisoft> Ne nu blir det att sova, så får man hoppas på paket imorgon :)
<Flygisoft> natt
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-20
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ser det lovande ut med paketleverans idag?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du lycklig ägare av en ny glugg idag??
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jajemen :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är den sexig? :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Mycket!
<Philip5> Flygisoft: känns den balanserad och lätt på ditt hus?
<Philip5> kan du ta bilder i ditt mörka rum?
<Flygisoft> Haha jorå det tycker jag
<Flygisoft> Jo nu kan jag smyga runt och ta kort på folk som sover kanske till och med :O
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> tror du att du kommer gilla att köra med fast då?
<Flygisoft> Jorå tror inte det kommer bli några problem direkt
<Philip5> najs
<Flygisoft> Jag märker väl om jag är där och försöker zooma haha :P
<Philip5> hehe, lätt hänt
<Philip5> och man kan behöva gå rätt nära för att fylla rutan många gånger
<Flygisoft> Ja lär bli att röra sig något mer nu :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sett Nikons nya kit 18-55?
<Philip5> nope
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> Verkar som man måste typ låsa upp den först, är som ett läge då man inte använder den så blir den något mindre
<Philip5> är det ett zoomlås på den?
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> VR2 på den dock
<Philip5> brukar bara vara låst mest intryckta läget så den inte ska glida ut vid frakt eller i väska
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> om det inte är något annat nytt
<Philip5> brukar finnas på superzoomarna
<Philip5> jag har även sånt lås på min tamron 17-50 men använder aldrig
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, ne det beror väl lite på hur man fraktar eller hanterar sina grejer antar jag
<Flygisoft> Har inget på mitt Tamron men det är ju av modell äldre men finns väl inte på deras nyare 70-300 heller vad jag sett
<Philip5> superzoomar brukar ha en tendens att glida ut i zoomen om man håller den vertikalt med objektivet nedåt. så om man då går och bär den på axeln och den tunger nedåt så kan den krypa ut till hela sin längd vilket inte är så bra alla gånger om man donkar in i saker
<Flygisoft> Haha ne den brukar glida iväg faktiskt för mig ibland
<Philip5> det är mest mot sånt den där spärren är till för
<Flygisoft> Jo det kan jag tänka mig
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-21
<Flygisoft> God morgno Philip5
<Flygisoft> morgon*
<Philip5> morrn
<Philip5> mr 35 ;)
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Flygisoft> Insåg nu att jag satt med kubuntu på laptopen, av någon anledning har jag försökt få igång wine på debian
<Flygisoft> Gick dåligt haha xD
<Philip5> hehe, har din inte wine på debian?
<Flygisoft> Jorå men gick något dåligt att installera paket för debian på kubuntu :P
<Flygisoft> Fattade inte vad som var fel, suttit i någon timme och felsökt
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> var det problem med beroenden?
<Philip5> eller kraschade den?
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Gick inte att installera
<Philip5> snopet
<Philip5> hjälpte inte ens att ha en sprillans ny 35a medan man installerade?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha ne gick åt helvete ändå :P
<Philip5> illa
<Flygisoft> NÃ¥got :O
<Flygisoft> Trodde vi skulle slippa mer snö men nu snöar de ju som bara den
<Philip5> samma här
<Philip5> vi har iaf fått 10 cm på 2 dagar
<Philip5> kanske mer
<maxjezy> Philip5 du sitter klistrad vid rutan och tror att sverige kommer ta hem en seger idag?
<Philip5> japp
<Flygisoft> Är radio som gäller för mig
<maxjezy> satsade ni några pengar på finland då?
<Flygisoft> Ne
<maxjezy> så ni kan hålla huvudet högt när sverige får pisk
<Flygisoft> MÃ¥ste man satsa pengar annars eller?
<maxjezy> om man satsar på det laget man ej hoppas ska vinna så vinner man hur man än gör
<Philip5> verkar bli en målfattig match, men och andra sidan har ju sverige inte gjort många mål i första perioden i någon match
<maxjezy> trodde OS bjöd på något spektakulärt
<Philip5> vilket skitmål finnarna gjorde
<maxjezy> ja de borde ju inte räknas
<Philip5> nä
<Flygisoft> Jävla storm här
<Philip5> inte här men det har övergått till regn istället för snö
<Flygisoft> 8cm snö på några timmar nu bara
<Flygisoft> blir ju bara värre
<Philip5> nu är det bara slask på gatorna här
<Philip5> snö annars men den har packat ihop sig och börjat smälta med regn på
<Flygisoft> Ja det är bra segt det med
<Flygisoft> Tur man får åka hem snart, så jag inte fasnar här över helgen med bilen :P
<Philip5> tur du har motljusskydd till din nya 35a som kan skydda mot snöfall ;)
<Philip5> den här ju så stort skydd
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Nja, inte mycket att komma med där :P
<Flygisoft> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/elektronik/byggsatser/3d-skrivare-k8200-byggsats-p87450
<Flygisoft> Den där var häftig
<Flygisoft> Kolla videon
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> lurig
<Flygisoft> Kan man skapa egna grejer i plast 
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Då kan du ju fixa ett mycket bättre motljusskydd :P
<Philip5> vore nått
<Flygisoft> Ja det gick ju vägen ändå
<Philip5> vilket?
<Philip5> att komma hem?
<Flygisoft> Ne tänkte på hockeyn
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> aha ja det kändes ganska tryggt ändå på slutet trots bara ett måls ledning
<Flygisoft> Jorå
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sitter du och smeker din 35a? känner hur lätt fokusringen glider?!
<Flygisoft> ojaa, glider så fint mellan mina fingrar
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> liten men naggande god
<Philip5> jag håller på att framkalla en rulle svart/vitt i köket
<Philip5> 24 min och så vända lite på dosan var 3e minut
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur går det då?
<maxjezy> är fokusringen som fokus på kit eller? :)
<maxjezy> nikon har verkligen ett hemskt kitobjektiv för filmande
<maxjezy> om man inte kör autofokus
<maxjezy> Flygisoft vad har du köpt för objektiv?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: inte bästa rullen
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-22
<Flygisoft_> Jaså Philip5 blev det inge bra med din framkallning eller?
<Philip5> så där
<Philip5> testade en annan film i toycameran och det blev inte bättre än den jag brukar köra som jag hade slut på
<Flygisoft> Vad är det som blev fel tror du då?
<Philip5> svårt och veta hur exponeringen sitter
<Flygisoft> Ah jo kan tänk mig det
<Philip5> holgan går inte att ställa in så man få gå lite på känsla med framkallningen som fick lite slöjor
<Flygisoft> Ja det är väl lite pyssel att hålla på med egen framkallning
<Philip5> jo med en leksakskamera får man gissa hur exponeringen sitter och höfta med kompensation vid framkallning
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Därför du vill ha något bättre?
<Philip5> nja, den här leksakskameran har det lite som charm att den blir väldigt oförutsägbar och man kan få lite vad som helst utom skarpt :)
<Philip5> ibland blir det coolt och ibland blir det bara tråkigt. lite lotteri
<Flygisoft> Ah ja roligt det med :)
<Philip5> jo särskilt de gånger det blir överraskande bra
<Flygisoft> Det kan jag tänka mig
<Flygisoft> Roligt att framkalla själv då? Var så länge sedan jag gjorde det :P
<Philip5> både och. kan vara lite segt att vänta på långa framkallningstider
<Philip5> kul i början och i slutet
<Flygisoft> Jobba på där i mörkret :P
<Philip5> äh, det är inte mörkt
<Philip5> har en mörkersäck där man kör in händerna i och jobbar med att ladda filmen i framkallningsdosan och sedan är dosan ljustät så man kör på i köket som vanligt
<Philip5> blir lite som att baka efter recept
<Flygisoft> Ah ja det är kanske enklare att göra så
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du ska inte slå till? http://www.fotosidan.se/classifieds/view.htm?ID=215347
<Philip5> killen har sänkt priset med kanske 300-400 kr mot en ny... :P
<Philip5> ibland undrar man hur folk värderar sina prylar
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, köper jag hellre en ny isf
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy1> att få göra affärer med reidar är ju en ära i sig, garanti osv vad är det?`
<Philip5> måste vara så
<maxjezy1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ_zhe78x-M&feature=c4-overview&list=UU7Q3kTW31Zey79mrYaB6Pug
<maxjezy1> tom antos har tagit efter min uppfinning med mcdonalds ringar till objektiven
<maxjezy1> han kör gröna
<maxjezy1> ska fixa en tortillia nu
<Philip5> maxjezy1: är det här du eller?? http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article18418635.ab
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-23
<maxjezy> Philip5, klart han är ångerfull när han åkt fast för det
<maxjezy> inte jag dock.
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/340231/202267281/nikon-d-200-med-afs-18-55-dx-d200
<maxjezy> liten dam på objektivlocketet
<maxjezy> välkött givetvis!
<maxjezy> inget hästkött där inte
<Philip5> en dam alltså på locket
<Philip5> undrar om det är en dam som klistermärke eller 
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-16
<Flygisoft> Va säg du Philip5
<Philip5> om vadå?
<Philip5> livet?
<Flygisoft> Bland annat :P
<Philip5> ja jag säger att jag vill ha vår NU
<Flygisoft> Ja samma här
<Philip5> och så vill jag återhämta mig från min förkylning. idag har jag lite ont i knoppen och allt går långsamt :/
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Verkar hålla i sig det där
<Philip5> jo, drygt
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-18
<Philip5> Flygisoft, såg att den här versionen finns tillgänglig nu. är det din nästa studioblixt för du behöver väl lite mer power?!?! godox qt på 1200w: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Godox-QT1200-1200W-Hi-Duration-Studio-Flash-Lighting-Lamp-Strobe-Head-1-5000s-/271630884445
<Philip5> :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Nja 1200 behöver jag nog inte
<Philip5> inte?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, trodde du var värsta bahamasfotogafen :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft, har du hunnit testa din godoxstrobe än?
<Philip5> några bra eller dålga erfarenheter så här långt?
<Flygisoft> Har inte hunnit använt den så mycket jag har velat, var ju sjuk när jag fick den och sen har man varit borta en del
<Flygisoft> Men jag tror att den varierar lite på låg effekt t.ex om man fotar snabbt till skillnad från om man väntar 2 sek mellan varje foto
<Flygisoft> Så om man fotar snabbt så får den något lägre output än om man väntar en liten stund
<Flygisoft> Har ju inte testat om det verkligen är så men
<Philip5> menar du omladdning eller själva flashduration?
<Flygisoft> Ne menar bara om jag väntar längre än själva omladdningen
<Flygisoft> Mot om jag bara öser på
<Flygisoft> Vet inte om du fattar vad jag menar :D
<Philip5> inte helt :)
<Flygisoft> Vi säger att jag får f2 enligt min ljusmätare om jag väntar 2 sek mellan att utlösa blixten, om jag öser på och skulle fota snabbt så får jag ut f1.4,7 till f2
<Flygisoft> Hänger du med?
<Philip5> att den kan fyra av utan att ha rätt kraft laddad för rätt ljus?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Flygisoft> På låg effekt upplevde jag det
<Flygisoft> Får väl testa sen någon dag om det blir samma sak
<Philip5> kör du med supersync med yn-triggern? eller kör du godox egen trigger?
<Flygisoft> Har kört med yn-triggern men fick hem godox triggern för några dagar sedan så har inte testat med den än
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> oj vad trött och seg jag blev då. tog en liten tupplur och är nu helt off. tror jag behöver spela lite CoH så jag får lite adenalinpåslag så jag orkar med kvällen
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-19
<Philip5> Flygisoft, är du ledsen att de lägger ner Dagbladet i sundsvall? det är väl tidningen du läser varje morgon till morgonkaffet?!?! :O
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-22
<Flygisoft> Philip5 här har du filmen att se fram emot https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7hTOEftEWc
<Philip5> Flygisoft, är det du som både skådespelar, regiserar och gort specialeffektern?? :D
<Flygisoft> Man skulle kunna tro det :P
<Philip5> vilken av tjejerna spelar du? ;)
<Flygisoft> Crazy bruden med tampongen såklart!
<Philip5> så klart :D
